# Disabling pointing devices on a per user basis.



## LVLouisCyphre (Jan 1, 2022)

I'm a big fan of the trackpoint/stick on Lenovo Thinkpads and some other manufacturers.  I won't buy a laptop or tablet PC with a keyboard that doesn't have a trackpoint/stick.  I'm looking for a solution to disable the undesirable pointing device on a per user basis.  I would imagine this would be some sort of script in a user's .login file that would accomplish this and a respective script in the .logout file to reenable the touchpad.  I absolutely hate touchpads.  I only buy laptops that have a trackpoint/stick.  Windows apparently has the capability of having a per user account ability to disable the undesirable pointing device.  Is there a way to accomplish this in FreeBSD?


----------



## eternal_noob (Jan 1, 2022)

Try to set the `Device Enabled` property with xinput(1)?


----------

